# Weird body



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok! I am fairly sure this is DP. But need a little reassurance that I haven't actually fallen off.

I feel anxious today about having a body and a face. Sounds weird right? Like I look at my hands and I'm like woahhh they are mine. And i feel weirded out that I am me and when I look in the mirror I get anxious that it me looking back. With hair, eyes, nose, body etc...

Does that make sense? I sort of feel trapped in a body even though I know my body is part of me!

Hmmmm odd.


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

Yes, that's part of DP/DR... or you might be high lol.


----------



## Whitehazel (Jun 14, 2011)

Lol! I'm not high







unless someone in my office job is smoking a joint and I don't know haha! Thanks for making me smile


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

Seriously... but having sex when you're totally DRed out is like losing your virginity all over again. It's like you don't know what all these parts are or where they're going and it's so weird, I love it.


----------



## lullabies of the lost (Jun 4, 2012)

i totally know what ur talking about...i have the same feeling like my limbs are new and i dont feel like there even attached. or somebody is talking to you and u understand what there saying and u can respond but u start to wondering why is the word carrot "carrot" and what life means and death and just stuck in your mind all the time. its really scary and sometimes you feel as if your just gonna lose it but ya thats totally normal


----------



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

You are still fine.







I had unbelieveble panic attacks from the fact I have brain in my head or stomach . . . I just couldnt solve the dilemma if this is ME or something IN ME. I was obssesed all the time about what exactly human is and where he starts and ends . . . . Funny times. Fortunately, I am much worst, now.







)


----------

